# needs some input



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/buries

ok that is my car now + a lot of dammage to the front and doors 
anyway i need to fall back in love with my car so im gonna fix it up again

i thinking about getting a stock front bumper and lowering the car
however im open to any ides and i do like that new ibi body kit front end if i could get every ones input id apprecite it


----------

